# [Help] Cant boot past Recovery



## UnfedBear67

I cant seem to boot past Recovery, I flashed a CM10 preview build for the Prime and then tried to flash Team EOS Rom but now every time i try to reboot out of recovery it just boots me back in, ive tried restoring back-ups and flashing all the Roms on my SD-Card but i cant seem to get out. I also cant push anything to the sdcard.


----------



## RMarkwald

UnfedBear67 said:


> I cant seem to boot past Recovery, I flashed a CM10 preview build for the Prime and then tried to flash Team EOS Rom but now every time i try to reboot out of recovery it just boots me back in, ive tried restoring back-ups and flashing all the Roms on my SD-Card but i cant seem to get out. I also cant push anything to the sdcard.


I had this issue, and Jermaine helped me out. Here is a screen shot of the command I ran from a command prompt (Win7 x64 machine). In the shot, you'll see where I try running it like 5 or 6 times unsuccessfully, until I got it working. Maybe shoot Jermaine a PM too just to make sure that this all that you need to run.

EDIT: Removing image.


----------



## jermaine151

RMarkwald said:


> I had this issue, and Jermaine helped me out. Here is a screen shot of the command I ran from a command prompt (Win7 x64 machine). In the shot, you'll see where I try running it like 5 or 6 times unsuccessfully, until I got it working. Maybe shoot Jermaine a PM too just to make sure that this all that you need to run.


Noooo! LOL. No PMs.







The last person with this issue posted in this forum and was helped. Look at post # 2 here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25208-asus-prime201-stay-on-recovery-and-do-not-reboot/page__hl__%2Brecovery+%2Breboot


----------



## UnfedBear67

Thank you both worked like a charm. Jelly Bean has really turned this into a whole new tablet.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## FlexPuke

Hi,

I've recently installed the CyanogenMod 10 preview for the Transformer Prime posted here. After backing up my AOKP M6 ROM, I fresh installed the CM10 ROM, and decided it was rather buggy. I rebooted into recovery via the recovery radio button from the CM10 power menu (which may have caused this bootloop), backed up CM10, and restored AOKP M6. Unfortunately, after rebooting, my Transformer Prime keeps rebooting into ClockworkMod Recovery (version 5.5.0.4).

After reading the various threads here (the one I'm posting in right now, and the one with the ADB instructions from XDA), I have read that you are supposed to connect the tablet to your PC to fix the sector through ADB while the tablet is in CWM (see option 1a on the XDA thread). But, ADB does not recognize my tablet.



Code:


<br />
C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\SDK\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
error: device not found<br />
<br />
<br />
C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\SDK\platform-tools>adb devices<br />
List of devices attached<br />
<br />

I'm confused as to what I need to do from here and need help. If anyone has any suggestions, thanks in advance.


----------



## payt23

I have the same problem.Please help. I dont know how to set up adb when in recovery mode and not able to turn on usb debugging.


----------



## Striatum_bdr

FlexPuke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently installed the CyanogenMod 10 preview for the Transformer Prime posted here. After backing up my AOKP M6 ROM, I fresh installed the CM10 ROM, and decided it was rather buggy. I rebooted into recovery via the recovery radio button from the CM10 power menu (which may have caused this bootloop), backed up CM10, and restored AOKP M6. Unfortunately, after rebooting, my Transformer Prime keeps rebooting into ClockworkMod Recovery (version 5.5.0.4).
> 
> After reading the various threads here (the one I'm posting in right now, and the one with the ADB instructions from XDA), I have read that you are supposed to connect the tablet to your PC to fix the sector through ADB while the tablet is in CWM (see option 1a on the XDA thread). But, ADB does not recognize my tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\SDK\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
> error: device not found<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\SDK\platform-tools>adb devices<br />
> List of devices attached<br />
> <br />
> 
> I'm confused as to what I need to do from here and need help. If anyone has any suggestions, thanks in advance.


Be sure to have Universal Naked Drivers (see xda sticky thread) and not Asus ones. If not uninstall asus ones, then plug your device and install new ones.
Do not connect your device with an USB hub or with front panel plug if you're using a desktop computer, only rear panel plugs.

Your CWM is deadly buggy don't use it anymore !!!! TWRP is the best choice as it doesn't softbrick when rebooting in recovery.

Use this tuto, very simple, for Adb, doesn't need Android SDK: http://dottech.org/tipsntricks/21534/how-to-install-adb-and-fastboot-on-your-windows-computer-for-use-with-your-android-phone/


----------



## jermaine151

Striatum_bdr said:


> Be sure to have Universal Naked Drivers (see xda sticky thread) and not Asus ones. If not uninstall asus ones, then plug your device and install new ones.
> Do not connect your device with an USB hub or with front panel plug if you're using a desktop computer, only rear panel plugs.
> 
> Your CWM is deadly buggy don't use it anymore !!!! TWRP is the best choice as it doesn't softbrick when rebooting in recovery.
> 
> Use this tuto, very simple, for Adb, doesn't need Android SDK: http://dottech.org/t...-android-phone/


What he said!


----------



## FlexPuke

Striatum_bdr said:


> Be sure to have Universal Naked Drivers (see xda sticky thread) and not Asus ones. If not uninstall asus ones, then plug your device and install new ones.
> Do not connect your device with an USB hub or with front panel plug if you're using a desktop computer, only rear panel plugs.
> 
> Your CWM is deadly buggy don't use it anymore !!!! TWRP is the best choice as it doesn't softbrick when rebooting in recovery.
> 
> Use this tuto, very simple, for Adb, doesn't need Android SDK: http://dottech.org/t...-android-phone/


You rule, dude, massive thanks. It was just the USB hub I was plugging into and the drivers giving me crap. (I really need wish my PC didn't have only 4 rear USB panels.)


----------



## hanoverfiste

Okay so I am out recovery and back to EOS JellyBean Rom I want to however reflash CM9. And every time I try to reboot into recovery it soft bricks me again. Now I have no problems ADBing (is that even a word?) in. But what happens is

C:\Android>adb shell
~# stays here for a few seconds and then bounces back to
C:\Android>

I am in that few seconds able to paste and copy in the command lines I need and reboot my Prime. So my question is

1.Why am I only able to see # for a few seconds and it doesnt stay so I dont have to race to copy and paste commands.


----------



## UnfedBear67

FlexPuke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently installed the CyanogenMod 10 preview for the Transformer Prime posted here. After backing up my AOKP M6 ROM, I fresh installed the CM10 ROM, and decided it was rather buggy. I rebooted into recovery via the recovery radio button from the CM10 power menu (which may have caused this bootloop), backed up CM10, and restored AOKP M6. Unfortunately, after rebooting, my Transformer Prime keeps rebooting into ClockworkMod Recovery (version 5.5.0.4).
> 
> After reading the various threads here (the one I'm posting in right now, and the one with the ADB instructions from XDA), I have read that you are supposed to connect the tablet to your PC to fix the sector through ADB while the tablet is in CWM (see option 1a on the XDA thread). But, ADB does not recognize my tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\SDK\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
> error: device not found<br />
> <br />
> <br />
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\SDK\platform-tools>adb devices<br />
> List of devices attached<br />
> <br />
> 
> I'm confused as to what I need to do from here and need help. If anyone has any suggestions, thanks in advance.


That was almost exactly what happened to me I wonder if it is something with e CM10 preview.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

UnfedBear67 said:


> That was almost exactly what happened to me I wonder if it is something with e CM10 preview.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


It has been said many times:

- CWM 5.5.0.4 is OUTDATED and BUGGY and mustn't be used anymore
- CWM 5.8.X.X is generally buggy with reboot to recovery, and leads to cwm bootloop.
- TWRP is not buggy and should be used.

So nothing to do with CM10, it's a recovery bug.

See unbrick thread sticked in xda forum, option 1a.

For problems with adb search my posts I gave some trails to follow.


----------

